# Gerber (Whole Wheat or other) baby cereal or grape nuts?



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I remember reading somewhere that it's a good idea to sprinkle some Gerber baby cereal or crushed grape nuts on hedgies food every once in a while to ensure fiber intake and additional vitamins. Before I do any of that, I wanted to ask for your thoughts. 

I know a lot of hedgies will get their fiber from mealies etc. but mine won't touch them as of yet (I'll keep trying though).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There was a trend for awhile on here of people trying to supplement fiber in their hedgies' diets. I remember doing so with Lily - we tried Grape Nuts first, but she wouldn't eat them and they were big enough that she could easily avoid eating the crumbs. I switched to baby cereal after that, and it worked better as far as ensuring she actually ate it - especially if I put flaxseed oil on her kibble first (for dry skin), then sprinkled some cereal on top of it. I'm not sure how much it actually helped though - I don't recall her having any major changes before the cereal versus after, but she also never had a lot of constipation or loose poop issues that I remember, either. It was just something extra to do, really. :lol: Based on that, personally I wouldn't worry about supplementing unless they seem to be having any issues like that that might indicate they need more fiber. Veggies are another good source of fiber to help with those kinds of issues too - especially squash, pumpkin, and sweet potato.


----------

